# The most beautiful thing I have ever seen



## Gena Marie (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 21, 2011)

I think that cat just wants to eat them but knows better.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2011)

i posted a shorter clip of this in caturday. pretty freaking cool, i hadn't seen the longer clip <3


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2011)

thats so cute!!!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought there was gonna be a picture of Saneys ass or something.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 21, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I thought there was gonna be a picture of Saneys ass or something.


 
She said "beautiful."  Not "horrifying."


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 21, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I thought there was gonna be a picture of Saneys ass or something.



Sorry, I guess he is busy, who knows.  We miss his pink panties,


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 21, 2011)

that was neat


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 21, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> She said "beautiful."  Not "horrifying."





 Right!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2011)

That cats like, "I love your breath"


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lets see a dolphin and a cat can show affection to each other but the black and white Human race can't do it?  ehhhh


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lets see a dolphin and a cat can show affection to each other but the black and white Human race can't do it?  ehhhh



That's not even remotely true.  I'd show TONS of affection for Beyonce.


----------



## Built (Apr 22, 2011)

...And I for the "Old Spice" guy.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool vid!


----------



## phosphor (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Gena, that was the coolest thing i have seen in a long time - besides Gauge doing a handstand while getting assraped ofcourse.


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

This I think is better. Certainly works for me at least.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 22, 2011)

I won't disuade you from posting hotness - even though she would bitch and moan for spunking in her hair. I posted Gauge, not the hottest by any stretch, but can always count on her for A+ action.


----------



## dowens (Apr 25, 2011)

i agree with realist


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

for real


----------



## suppRatings (Apr 27, 2011)

Dolphins are by far the coolest animals ever.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2011)

Dolphins are one of the few animals that have intercourse for pleasure. That cat doesnt know whats going to to happen to him.


----------



## Liquid 2011 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool video


----------

